# help, cancled iui and still no period on day 34



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hiya ladies, just looking for a bit of advice.
Second iui was cancled as over stimulated with 4 follies, cancled on day 12 as all huge.  
Still waiting for p to arrive now, tests all negative, wondered if anyone has had the same 
I dont ovulate without help but consultant said he thought i would? any ideas
   xxx


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd been advised to have IUI every other cycle, after my first IUI which resulted in a BFN I had my next AF bang on time, however then I had nothing for over 60 days, I had to miss one IUI cycle that was due and another month there after and didn't want to prolong it further so I called the hospital up and I was given a 7 day course of Provera, after the course finished, my AF started after a week, and I just had my second IUI today. 

You could wait a bit longer or see if they can prescribe you something similar to bring on your AF, I generally prefer to give it a few more days as I hate having more drugs than necessary


----------

